# Herringbone neck tape and labels wholesaler



## paulclephane (Aug 6, 2008)

I have recently received my T-shirts back from my screen printer and very happy I am now looking to purchase some herringbone neck tape 15mm and 20mm for the T-shirts can anybody recommend where i can get good quality i am after 1000m i am based in uk and prepared to buy from china if someone has a good experience and good price as prices i am getting quoted are very high in uk.

I am also looking to purchase some taffeta loop fold labels quantity 2000 can someone also recommend a good supplier in Asia.

Many thanks in advance.

Paul.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Neck tape, I don't know sorry. Labels, I've used/liked Lucky Label (in Thailand).


----------

